# Vacuum pump spewing oil and extended warranties



## danjetta5150 (Apr 3, 2006)

We bought a used Jetta from a dealer in Annapolis and got suckered into buying an extended warranty from Zurich.

Our vacuum pump just died and cost $1300 to fix. Apparently it's not covered because it's not considered "catastrophic failure of an internal engine component."

Where is this thing? I know you have to drop the transmission to get to it. And does "catastrophic failure" only mean "dead still"? Ours was spewing oil and barely working.


----------



## TornadoRed24v (Mar 6, 2010)

danjetta5150 said:


> We bought a used Jetta from a dealer in Annapolis and got suckered into buying an extended warranty from Zurich.
> 
> Our vacuum pump just died and cost $1300 to fix. Apparently it's not covered because it's not considered "catastrophic failure of an internal engine component."
> 
> Where is this thing? I know you have to drop the transmission to get to it. And does "catastrophic failure" only mean "dead still"? Ours was spewing oil and barely working.


im currently working on one.. parts are not terribly expensive, i will let you know labor time more or less once im done.. i really dont think tranny has to come down for this.. let you know in a few


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i'll check my bentley right now....and respond in a few hopefully... it's NOT that much a task if you're fairly competent


----------



## TornadoRed24v (Mar 6, 2010)

i finished it yesterday charged the customer $750 parts included. took me about 5 hours being it was the first one ive done.. i DID NOT drop the tranny.. 

loosened the tranny bolts, did not remove them, loosened the torque converter bolts, removed tranny mount bolts.. separated the tranny removed part and replaced it..

a lil more detail was involved but so you get an idea.. dealers around here charge about $850 parts included... im in miami, fl hope this helps you..


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

if they claim a major oil leak isn't a catastrauphic failure or whatever... drive the motor until the leak causes premature engine failure via oil pressure issues... does warranty cover that? opcorn:

these dang pumps can be expensive on some auto's if it doesn't work out or the shop isn't clever enough to fix it w/out charging you $300 just to drop the tranny by itself.

edit: btw mine just started sploog'n everywhere the other day at 55k  luckily i've worked on enough vw's to know manual is the only way to go.


----------



## pdjetta (May 2, 2006)

I was just pricing the vacuum pump. If you have a BGP engine, you can get the original 07K 145 100 B for a song, new from the dealer. Best I can figure, the newer pump, the 07K 145 100 C is replacing it and VW is selling the old inventory at firesale prices. How does $7.25, new sound? Yes, its no joke. Check here:

1stvwparts.com

Just do the "look up by part number" and enter "07K145100B" and this will come up:

VAC PUMP [Part# 07K145100B] Quantity: 

Volkswagen 
Price:$9.90 
List Price:$9.90 
Your Price:$7.25

World Impex has a similar low price, but none are left. You better jump on this ASAP if you need one.

I buy from 1stvwparts.com and this is the internet sales arm of Auburn VW in Washington state. Shipping is reasonable too; I live clear accross the country from them.

Your local dealer may have this low price too. But I can't imagine these will be available much longer at these prices.

--Nate


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I buy from auburn VW.regularly...I live near them...pretty good people there

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Zweibb (Jun 6, 2006)

Experiencing an oil leak which is getting worst, unsure where the leak is originating. Based on the therad discussion problem may be identical. 
Two (2) occasions (3 month peroid) in 2011 vehicle was registering fault code relating to the secondary air injection system and bank 1 flow/pressure sensor. Vehicle was under warranty both occasion 1st attempt dealer replaced pressure sensor, 2nd occurrence dealer replaced secondary air pipe , sensor, and repinned connector. Four (4) month later an oil leak appears.
Initial inquiry mentions a faulty vacuum pump is a secondary air pump the same item and based on previous vechile repairs with the subsequent oil leak are related to a faulty pump?

Thanks


----------



## rickmdjetta16v (Nov 12, 2001)

*pump removal*

you don't have to remove the trans or even touch the bolts on an auto trans car. just take off the range switch and shift cable, remove the cover and internals of the pump, and possibly turn the engine over by hand to get things aligned properly and this job can be done for a fair 3 hours customer pay flat rate. if re-installing the old pump a thin layer of rtv silicone is recommended around the rubber seal on the outer cover.


----------



## OldTownMotorsports (May 2, 2013)

rickmdjetta16v said:


> you don't have to remove the trans or even touch the bolts on an auto trans car. just take off the range switch and shift cable, remove the cover and internals of the pump, and possibly turn the engine over by hand to get things aligned properly and this job can be done for a fair 3 hours customer pay flat rate. if re-installing the old pump a thin layer of rtv silicone is recommended around the rubber seal on the outer cover.


 This is correct. Removing or unbolting the transmission is crazy and totally unnecessary. An easy 30-45min job tops.


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

Agreed^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonikc (Dec 7, 2015)

Rick - mdjetta
i live in jax and would like to ask you about this repair. can you send me a message?
thanks!


----------

